
How Elite Institutions Lost Their Legitimacy - jger15
https://www.mercatus.org/bridge/podcasts/02122020/how-elite-institutions-lost-their-legitimacy
======
dv_dt
Hmm elite institution funded by billionaires to help systematically dismantle
unions, labor, and government power pegs loss of legitimacy of elite
institutions on social media?

